# FREE Double Smoked Ham (Big Spiral Surprise)



## Bearcarver (Aug 5, 2018)

*FREE Double Smoked Ham (Big Spiral Surprise)*


*By “Big Spiral Surprise”, I meant I never thought a Spiral Sliced Ham could be this good!!*

This was the First Spiral Ham I’ve ever Smoked, but it won’t be my last !
*
I’ve had Spiral Sliced Ham at Family Christmas parties, and at a Wedding Reception, and they were all so bad, I swore I’d never do one myself.*
You may have even noticed me talking Spiral Sliced Hams down in the past, because of all my past experiences with them.
They have all been Dry & Tough, and not very good tasting. I figured it was always due to the lack of Fat on them.

So during Easter week, in walks Mrs Bear with a 9.2 pound Spiral Sliced Ham she got for FREE from “Giant”, with her accumulated points from purchases.
I figured she got that 9 pound Turkey Breast for FREE, the same way, and that was Awesome, after I Smoked it, so I’ll give it a try.
It came in a fancy Red wrapper & a Net bag, so I had no idea what it looked like until a couple months later after I thawed it out & was ready to prep it.
Once I opened it up & took a look, my suspicions were right, they really are quite lean, but like I said, “It was FREE”.

So since it was so lean, it didn’t have any fat to trim off for my “Holey Pan Fat Drip Basting Trick”, so I told Mrs Bear to pick up about a Pound of FatBack.
I told her it would probably be about 8” X 8”, and all Pork Fat. So she phoned me from the store & said for about the same price “$2.99”, they had a pound of short Bacon cut-offs. I said, “That’s Great—Even Better--Get that instead!!”

*Prepping:*
So I took an 8” X 8” foil pan, and punched a bunch of holes in the bottom, and stacked about 3/4 of a pound of Bacon in it. Then I put another pan under it, covered it with saran wrap, and put it in the fridge for the next day’s Smoke.
Then since all but the top of the Ham was already sliced, I only made my criss-cross cuts in the top portion for the drippings to enter the Ham.
Then I covered the Ham & into the Fridge it went.

I also made the following Glaze, to pour over the Bacon, so it can drip on the Ham near the end of the Smoke.

*Glaze:*
Brown Sugar————1/2 Cup
Maple Syrup———— 1/2 Cup
Ground Mustard———1/2 tsp
Ground Cinnamon——1/4 tsp
Ground Ginger————1/8 tsp
Ground Cloves————1/8 tsp
Ground Nutmeg————1/8 tsp
Heat in Microwave, and stir well just before applying.

*Smoking (Day #2):*
9:00 AM——-Preheat MES to 220°, and Fill 2+ Rows of AMNPS with Hickory Pellets, and light one end.
10:00 AM——Put Pan with Ham on Rack #4, and AMNPS on right end of bottom rack, and pull Dumper out 3” & rotate 180°.
10:15 AM——Light Smoke. Smoker Temp cycling between 212° and 228°.
11:00 AM——Put Fat Dripping Basting Pan on Top Rack, with Bacon in it, and sterilize & insert Meat probe in Ham.
11:45 AM——Light Medium Smoke——60° IT
12:30 AM——LMS——73° IT—— Bump Heat up to 230° to be done around 4 PM.
1:00 PM——-Medium Smoke——91° IT
1:30 PM——-MS——102° IT
2:00 PM——-MS——113° IT——Smoker Temp cycling between 224° and 237°.
2:30 PM——-MS——124° IT——Push Dumper in.——Pour Glaze on top of Bacon in Drip Tray.
3:00 PM——-LMS——133° IT
3:30 PM——-LMS——138° IT
3:45 PM——-LMS——142° IT——Kill Smoke (Separate Pellets) only 1” Left unburned.
4:00 PM——-LS———146° IT——Remove Ham to Kitchen.
4:15 PM——Slice just enough for Supper.

Add Sides, and Eat Supper.
After Supper I cut the rest up, put the nicest slices in Vac Packs for freezing, and a pack of nice slices for Bear Jr.
I kept the small pieces from around the bone & from the top that wasn’t Spiral cut for our first couple meals & a couple Sammies & Breakfasts.

*NOTE:  *I couldn’t believe how Great this Ham was. It was just as good as my regular Hams that I have Double Smoked, that weren’t Spiral Sliced. The only thing different was I had to buy a little Cheap Bacon for my Drippings Pan, because it didn’t have it’s own Fat to use.

*BTW: My Mobility was finally good enough to take this Smoke on, which is why it took me so long to get around to it.*

Enjoy the Pics,

Bear



Fancy Wrapped 9.2 pound FREE Spiral Sliced Ham:







No Fat on this Guy:






Made some cuts in the top, put on a Wire Rack, in a Foil Pan, cover & put in Fridge:






Punch holes in 8" X 8" Foil Pan:






Put 3/4 pound of short Bacon slices in Pan with drip holes in bottom, cover & into fridge:






Dirty Window from last Smoke:






Couple minutes later, nice & clean:






Ingredients for my Glaze:






Halfway---Note Drip Pan with Bacon on top rack, Ham on #4, and AMNPS on Bottom rack #6:






Color getting Nice!!






Bacon after Glaze went through to Ham:






All done & ready to Finish Slicing:






Just sliced enough for Supper---Mostly the small pieces:






Bear's Supper---Lots of Ham, some Bacon from Drippings Pan, Roasted Reds, & Mixed Veggies:






*NEXT MORNING BREAKFAST*

Two Eggs, Some Ham, 2 Sausages, and some Bacon from Drippings Pan:






All Cut up. The Nice big slices on the right went to Freezer, and a Pack to Bear Jr.
The Raggedy pieces on the Left are for our first couple meals & Sammies:






*NEXT NIGHT SAMMIES*

Left Roll gets Horseradish Sauce. Right Roll gets Yellow Mustard & Kelchner's Horse Radish:






A Pile of Ham on Each:






Close 'em up & Eat:






*NEXT MORNING"S BREAKFAST*

Two Eggs, Some Ham, 2 Sausages, and leftover Roasted Reds:


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 5, 2018)

Awesome Awesome. Man what a fine looking ham and meals would love that bacon too.

Warren


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 5, 2018)

Bear this looks great! We love Kroger's Spiral Cut so I'll have to try this when we get a ham!


----------



## kruizer (Aug 5, 2018)

Awesome Mr Bear.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 5, 2018)

Always an excellent write up on your cooks, a pleasure to read and view.
Looks great, many a nice meal awaiting y'all there.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 5, 2018)

I know that was good . Free on top of it .


----------



## gary s (Aug 5, 2018)

Nice Job, Looks Fantastic I wish I had some right now  Love that stuff

I "LIKE" it

Gary


----------



## dert (Aug 5, 2018)

What brand was it looks like a Cook’s?

 Looking good !


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Aug 5, 2018)

I tried a spiral sliced ham in the oven _once_, so I was in total agreement with you as I was reading what you were saying about never making them again...but,
THAT LOOKS
A W E S O M E !​ I love the bacon fat dripping over the ham! Mmmmm...mmm! Genius! Sammies and breakfasts look hamlicious!


----------



## AllAces (Aug 5, 2018)

I have one of those free hams in the freezer. Now I have an excuse to thaw it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 5, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome Awesome. Man what a fine looking ham and meals would love that bacon too.
> 
> Warren




Thank You Warren!!
Yup, That Bacon was Awesome after Smoking almost 6 hours hours & running Brown Sugar, Maple Syrup, and other Spices through it. Just like Candy!! I still can't believe how Good this Ham turned out to be!!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 5, 2018)

Man that's a awesome looking ham bear


----------



## dward51 (Aug 5, 2018)

Great looking ham Bear!!!!  I can't believe you have never done one before.  They are easy and taste great.  I've never thought about the bacon/glaze drip method, that is an interesting idea.  Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## Ishi (Aug 5, 2018)

Nice job Bear!!
I didn’t think the meals would ever end:D  Joking aside hams make for many meals... awesome job on taking advantage of the free ham


----------



## Smkryng (Aug 5, 2018)

Very nice! And look who made the carousel! Really great tutorial you’ve got going on!


----------



## nanuk (Aug 6, 2018)

<drooling>

that first breakfast looks like I WANT IT!

I would have that in a heartbeat.
add an order of rye toast and some of those taters from the second breaky, and I would dang near live on that!

ONE BIG LIKE!


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 6, 2018)

Glad to hear your mobility is coming back bear. That ham looks wonderful - Can you send me over a plate. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 6, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Bear this looks great! We love Kroger's Spiral Cut so I'll have to try this when we get a ham!




Thank You Tom!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## petehalsted (Aug 6, 2018)

Another fine post Bear. It all looks good but many those breakfast plates are making me hungry!

I think you need to file for a patent on the "foil basting pan", I think this is the first time I have seen you "apply" the glaze via the basting pan. What a great idea.

I have one question. Why put bacon in basting pan, and in fridge, the night before. Did I miss something else you did to the bacon, seems like extra work having to double pan it and cover it in the fridge instead of assembling the bacon pan the day of the smoke?


----------



## tomd8 (Aug 6, 2018)

What a great idea!  Looks fantastic...got my mouth watering.  Not sure what your mobility comment was about but I hope all is ok.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 6, 2018)

Great looking ham! I've too have one in the freezer been looking for something fun to do with. Thanks for the idea. And enjoy all those meals!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 6, 2018)

Awesome Bear, wow that looks real tasty!


----------



## Jeff Wright (Aug 6, 2018)

looks awesome....great ideas in that post.  And, you sure know how to do breakfast!  Three meat breakfast, yummmm.


----------



## emuleman (Aug 6, 2018)

Very nice Bearcarver! I tried this last year and it also came out great. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 6, 2018)

Hey Bear don't get dizzy on that carousel ride.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 6, 2018)

kruizer said:


> Awesome Mr Bear.



Thank You Cruiser!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear



chilerelleno said:


> Always an excellent write up on your cooks, a pleasure to read and view.
> Looks great, many a nice meal awaiting y'all there.



Thanks John!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 6, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> I know that was good . Free on top of it .



Thank You Rich!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear



gary s said:


> Nice Job, Looks Fantastic I wish I had some right now  Love that stuff
> 
> I "LIKE" it
> 
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 6, 2018)

AllAces said:


> I have one of those free hams in the freezer. Now I have an excuse to thaw it.



Thank You!!
Get it going!

Bear




KrisUpInSmoke said:


> I tried a spiral sliced ham in the oven _once_, so I was in total agreement with you as I was reading what you were saying about never making them again...but,
> THAT LOOKS
> A W E S O M E !​I love the bacon fat dripping over the ham! Mmmmm...mmm! Genius! Sammies and breakfasts look hamlicious!



Thank You Kris!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## george255 (Aug 6, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> *FREE Double Smoked Ham (Big Spiral Surprise)*
> 
> 
> *By “Big Spiral Surprise”, I meant I never thought a Spiral Sliced Ham could be this good!!*
> ...


----------



## george255 (Aug 6, 2018)

Looks great Bear! So let me get this right because I am going to try something similar real soon in my pit boss grill. The drip pan method is a damn good idea and my question is did you cover the bacon with your slurry made glaze? And all this just dripped on top of the ham and ran down the sides to create the finished product.


----------



## AllAces (Aug 6, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You!!
> Get it going!
> 
> Bear
> ...


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 7, 2018)

c farmer said:


> Man that's a awesome looking ham bear



Thank You Adam!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear



dward51 said:


> Great looking ham Bear!!!!  I can't believe you have never done one before.  They are easy and taste great.  I've never thought about the bacon/glaze drip method, that is an interesting idea.  Thanks for sharing!!!!



Thank You Dave!!
Like I said, I had Spiral sliced made in ovens at a Wedding & at Family Picnics & they all sucked.
I was never going to try one, because I figured it was because they were too lean.
If Mrs Bear wouldn't have gotten this one for FREE, I would have never found out how good they can be.
I've been using my Drip-pan method of basting for years, but it is usually with the Ham's own fat trimmings.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 7, 2018)

dert said:


> What brand was it looks like a Cook’s?
> 
> Looking good !




Thanks Dert!
Not Sure, All it said on the label was "WQ Spiral Ham".
I think Weis sells Hormel Spiral Hams.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 7, 2018)

Ishi said:


> Nice job Bear!!
> I didn’t think the meals would ever end:D  Joking aside hams make for many meals... awesome job on taking advantage of the free ham




Thank You Ishi!!
I'm eating even more Sammies again.
Just got a pack of the nice slices out of the Freezer for tonight.
Gonna have a Ham Sam with some Fried Zucchini tonight.
BTW: Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## willbeg4q (Aug 7, 2018)

I always cringe when my wife brings home one of those hams. Your smoking method gives me something to look forward to.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 7, 2018)

Smkryng said:


> Very nice! And look who made the carousel! Really great tutorial you’ve got going on!




Thank You!!
I'm waiting for Al to show up, so I can Thank him for the Ride!! Haven't seen him yet.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 7, 2018)

nanuk said:


> <drooling>
> 
> that first breakfast looks like I WANT IT!
> 
> ...




Thank You Nanuk!!
Hmmm---Thanks for the Reminder---I haven't had Rye Bread for many months!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 7, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Glad to hear your mobility is coming back bear. That ham looks wonderful - Can you send me over a plate.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris




Thank You Chris!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 8, 2018)

petehalsted said:


> Another fine post Bear. It all looks good but many those breakfast plates are making me hungry!
> 
> I think you need to file for a patent on the "foil basting pan", I think this is the first time I have seen you "apply" the glaze via the basting pan. What a great idea.
> 
> I have one question. Why put bacon in basting pan, and in fridge, the night before. Did I miss something else you did to the bacon, seems like extra work having to double pan it and cover it in the fridge instead of assembling the bacon pan the day of the smoke?




Thank You Pete!!
As for the readying the Drip pan, one reason is I like to do as little as possible in the morning before the smoke, and the other reason is normally it's Fat trimmings I put in that pan, and I trim them off the Ham on the day before, when I prep the Ham.

And I came up with the Fat Dripping Pan method back in 2013. Below you can see I used it on the 3rd & 4th Hams in this 4 Ham Smoke:
*Double Smoked Hams Times 4*

And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## SmokinLogs (Aug 8, 2018)

I would have agreed with you. Any spiral sliced ham I’ve had in the past was not impressive at all. But my god that looks mouthwatering good. I can’t wait to try that bacon fat dripping pan trick above the ham with the glaze too. Good job.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 8, 2018)

tomd8 said:


> What a great idea!  Looks fantastic...got my mouth watering.  Not sure what your mobility comment was about but I hope all is ok.



Thank You Tom!! Appreciate it.
My mobility issue was just a temporary issue, caused by a fall.
I got a lot worse issues, but none of them are what I call mobility issues.
Getting around better now.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 8, 2018)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Great looking ham! I've too have one in the freezer been looking for something fun to do with. Thanks for the idea. And enjoy all those meals!



Thanks VolFan!!
Bear




WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Awesome Bear, wow that looks real tasty!



Thank You Justin!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 8, 2018)

Jeff Wright said:


> looks awesome....great ideas in that post.  And, you sure know how to do breakfast!  Three meat breakfast, yummmm.



Thank You Jeff!!!
I love Breakfast.
Here's a good one:
Many years ago, we used to go up to the Lake on Weekends, and we'd stop for Breakfast.
The first time we stopped at my favorite place I ordered what they called "The He-Man Breakfast".
The menu said, "3 Eggs,    Ham, Bacon, Sausage, Scrapple,     Home Fries, Toast, Juice, Coffee."

So as always I had to choose which meat I wanted, and which juice, and how you want your Eggs, so I told the Waitress:
I'll have the He-Man Breakfast, with Sausage, Eggs over easy, and Orange Juice.
The Waitress replied, Sir, You get all of the meats with the He-Man Breakfast.

I guess you know why that was my favorite Place!!!
BTW: The He-Man Breakfast was $3.95.

BTW: Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 8, 2018)

Looks fantastic John!!  And some fine looking meals there.
I've double smoked a couple of spiral cut hams, and you're dead right--they come out very dry.  Great idea with the bacon to baste the ham while smoking.
Sure am glad to hear you're getting some decent mobility and are able to utilize the MES again.
POINT
Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 9, 2018)

emuleman said:


> Very nice Bearcarver! I tried this last year and it also came out great. Thanks for sharing!



Thank You Erik!!
The only way we eat Ham is Double Smoked---Spoiled I guess!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear



HalfSmoked said:


> Hey Bear don't get dizzy on that carousel ride.
> 
> Warren



Thank You Warren!!
As long as it's not too high, I'll be ok.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## tropics (Aug 9, 2018)

Brother John Great post an pics,drooling I know it is hot but I do hope that bone made the Pea Soup pot.Window looks good clean di d you use Awesome on it? LIKES
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 9, 2018)

tropics said:


> Brother John Great post an pics,drooling I know it is hot but I do hope that bone made the Pea Soup pot.Window looks good clean di d you use Awesome on it? LIKES
> Richie



Thank You Richie!!
If you look close at that clean window, you can see the refection of the "Awesome" squirt bottle.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 9, 2018)

george255 said:


> Looks great Bear! So let me get this right because I am going to try something similar real soon in my pit boss grill. The drip pan method is a damn good idea and my question is did you cover the bacon with your slurry made glaze? And all this just dripped on top of the ham and ran down the sides to create the finished product.



Yes, but don't make it too thin, or it will run right through.
I usually put all the Fat trimmings in the Holey Pan, but Spiral sliced don't have any Fat, so I had to go with Bacon.
So put the Fat or Bacon in the Pan early, and add the Glaze later in the Smoke, and not too thin.
Make some cuts in the top of the Ham too, to catch some drips.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 9, 2018)

willbeg4q said:


> I always cringe when my wife brings home one of those hams. Your smoking method gives me something to look forward to.




Thank You!!
Yup---This one really surprised me!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## bx3m (Aug 10, 2018)

Stupid me, comin' in here readin' and watchin' pics with an empty belly... :(:(:(
Great work! Fantastic idea with the bacon dripping ;)


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 10, 2018)

SmokinLogs said:


> I would have agreed with you. Any spiral sliced ham I’ve had in the past was not impressive at all. But my god that looks mouthwatering good. I can’t wait to try that bacon fat dripping pan trick above the ham with the glaze too. Good job.



Thank You Smokin!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 10, 2018)

GaryHibbert said:


> Looks fantastic John!!  And some fine looking meals there.
> I've double smoked a couple of spiral cut hams, and you're dead right--they come out very dry.  Great idea with the bacon to baste the ham while smoking.
> Sure am glad to hear you're getting some decent mobility and are able to utilize the MES again.
> POINT
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## ab canuck (Aug 11, 2018)

Bear that is a great looking Spiral Ham. I am / was under the same thoughts. Every spiral have I have ever had or done have been tough and dry. Just not very appealing. Well yours looks great and those sammies look great. making me hungry right now. Lol. Almost tempted to try one of those again. Like all the way. Congrats on the carousel ride bear.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 11, 2018)

That is a fantastic looking ham. And the bacon? Talk about a win, win here. I'm geared up to do mine. Was going to do it tomorrow. But I'm thinking about today instead.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 11, 2018)

bx3m said:


> Stupid me, comin' in here readin' and watchin' pics with an empty belly... :(:(:(
> Great work! Fantastic idea with the bacon dripping ;)




Thank You Bx3m!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 11, 2018)

ab canuck said:


> Bear that is a great looking Spiral Ham. I am / was under the same thoughts. Every spiral have I have ever had or done have been tough and dry. Just not very appealing. Well yours looks great and those sammies look great. making me hungry right now. Lol. Almost tempted to try one of those again. Like all the way. Congrats on the carousel ride bear.




Thank You Charlie!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 11, 2018)

Steve H said:


> That is a fantastic looking ham. And the bacon? Talk about a win, win here. I'm geared up to do mine. Was going to do it tomorrow. But I'm thinking about today instead.



Thank You Steve!!
Let me know how it turns Out!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 11, 2018)

@archeryrob--Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 12, 2018)

@meatallica---Thanks for the Like!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 12, 2018)

@wbf610 -----Thank You for the Like.
Appreciate it !

Bear


----------



## heatman (Aug 12, 2018)

Great post and idea. I can't wait to try this!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 13, 2018)

heatman said:


> Great post and idea. I can't wait to try this!




You'll love it!!
It works Great. Here's how I do it if the Ham has it's own Fat to use in the Pan:
*Double Smoked Ham*
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## AllAces (Aug 20, 2018)

I did a ham last week per 

 Bearcarver
 and it was so good a neighbor has asked that I do one fof Labor Day.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 21, 2018)

AllAces said:


> I did a ham last week per
> 
> Bearcarver
> and it was so good a neighbor has asked that I do one fof Labor Day.



That's Great !!
I'm real Glad everybody enjoyed it !!

Bear


----------



## hogfan78 (Nov 20, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Warren!!
> Yup, That Bacon was Awesome after Smoking almost 6 hours hours & running Brown Sugar, Maple Syrup, and other Spices through it. Just like Candy!! I still can't believe how Good this Ham turned out to be!!!
> And Thanks for the Like.
> 
> Bear


How much Maple Syrup did you use in the glaze?


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 20, 2018)

hogfan78 said:


> How much Maple Syrup did you use in the glaze?




*Glaze:*
Brown Sugar————1/2 Cup
Maple Syrup———— 1/2 Cup
Ground Mustard———1/2 tsp
Ground Cinnamon——1/4 tsp
Ground Ginger————1/8 tsp
Ground Cloves————1/8 tsp
Ground Nutmeg————1/8 tsp
Heat in Microwave, and stir well just before applying.


Bear


----------



## scott in kansas (Dec 23, 2018)

Wow! This turned out fantastic. Our daughter sent a spiral-sliced ham home with us for me to smoke for her. After my quality control checks, she will be getting back a slightly lighter ham :)  Not sure she'll get any of the candied bacon. Thank you, Bearcarver for the great recipe!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 23, 2018)

scott in kansas said:


> Wow! This turned out fantastic. Our daughter sent a spiral-sliced ham home with us for me to smoke for her. After my quality control checks, she will be getting back a slightly lighter ham :)  Not sure she'll get any of the candied bacon. Thank you, Bearcarver for the great recipe!




That's Great, Scott !!
I'm real glad you like it !
I was gonna do another one on Tuesday, but I got word my DIL isn't a fan of Ham, so I'll be Smoking a NY Strip Roast on Christmas, like I do my Prime Ribs.
Then I'll Double smoke that Spiral Ham in a month or two, just for Me & Mrs Bear, and a container to Bear Jr.

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 31, 2018)

Planning to do this for new years with a small spiral sliced ham, but I am not likely to do the basting method. 

<As much as I believe in it, the family does not>

I'll bust out my maple mustard glaze for it and see how it goes! Thanks for the idea Bear! Now if only I could explain to my family about needing the  above..


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 31, 2018)

That's Great Tom!!
Nothing here is set in Stone.
Changes are Fine!

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 31, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> That's Great Tom!!
> Nothing here is set in Stone.
> Changes are Fine!
> 
> Bear


Just worried it might dry out is all! Though if it does they can't blame me for deviating from a proven method!

I'll try to get pictures before we tuck in at dinner :) Planning to put it on around Noon and then go on out to do some shopping.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 31, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Just worried it might dry out is all! Though if it does they can't blame me for deviating from a proven method!
> 
> I'll try to get pictures before we tuck in at dinner :) Planning to put it on around Noon and then go on out to do some shopping.




It shouldn't dry out, but that is one of my reasons for the Dripping Bacon or Fat through the pan.
I can't think of a reason NOT to do it.
Should still be Awesome!!

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 31, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> It shouldn't dry out, but that is one of my reasons for the Dripping Bacon or Fat through the pan.
> I can't think of a reason NOT to do it.
> Should still be Awesome!!
> 
> Bear


Bacon makes every thing better ;)


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 31, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Bacon makes every thing better ;)





Yes it definitely does!!
However I actually like using the Fat I trim off of the Cheap Ham portions (Shanks & Butts) more than using the Bacon.
It's cheaper & you get more drippings from it.
But there is no Fat to trim from on the "Spiral" Hams.

Bear


----------



## jbfromtennessee (Jan 1, 2019)

well, put mine on at about 8. kinda concerned it used a full 5x8 in like four hours. hope it didn't get to much smoke
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 . got it resting now that it hit 146 in a cooler wrapped in towel.  will report later on.....


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jan 1, 2019)

Wish mine had gone properly. 

Either it was to cold or ..well we put bricks and plywood on top of the smoker due to the snow storm. I'm wondering if the weight on top didn't crimp a wire because today we took the cover of plywood and brick off and it's fine so far. 

Some day bear I'll get to do a double smoked ham!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 1, 2019)

jbfromtennessee said:


> well, put mine on at about 8. kinda concerned it used a full 5x8 in like four hours. hope it didn't get to much smoke
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks Great, but a little dark.
I'm a little worried about your smoke too. That 4 hours worth usually takes 10 or 11 hours.
I got my fingers crossed for ya!!
Worse comes to worst, you can trim the outside 1/4" off. That part is sometimes hard anyway, especially if we make it in the oven at a higher Temp.

Bear


----------



## jbfromtennessee (Jan 2, 2019)

it turned out great. did get a lot of smoke early on but didn't affect the taste at all. MIL wanted to take some home so out comes the food saver and vacuum sealed what was left over..  still don't understand my 5x8 goin nuts. I did put them in my oven at 200 degrees for about thirty minutes and it was a very windy day..


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 2, 2019)

jbfromtennessee said:


> it turned out great. did get a lot of smoke early on but didn't affect the taste at all. MIL wanted to take some home so out comes the food saver and vacuum sealed what was left over..  still don't understand my 5x8 goin nuts. I did put them in my oven at 200 degrees for about thirty minutes and it was a very windy day..




Glad it came out Great !!!
Yup--Drying the pellets can speed the burning.
Also if you're too close to the heat source.
Plus if it's filled too close to the top, the burning can jump across rows & burn up quick.
Wind can do it too, just like a good air flow can speed it, and lack of air flow can slow or stop it.

Bear


----------



## dr rat (Jan 5, 2019)

Great write up. Just picked up a few of the spiral hams for cheap .59 a lb
Given me some great ideas to mess with


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 5, 2019)

dr rat said:


> Great write up. Just picked up a few of the spiral hams for cheap .59 a lb
> Given me some great ideas to mess with




That's Great !!
I'll be watching for it !!
Don't let me miss it.

Bear


----------



## doubles shooter (Jan 12, 2019)

I don't know how I missed this thread so long. I'm a huge fan of your double smoked hams, but have not tried the sliced ones yet. I've always got some pork trim in the freezer. Definitely going to do one soon.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 12, 2019)

doubles shooter said:


> I don't know how I missed this thread so long. I'm a huge fan of your double smoked hams, but have not tried the sliced ones yet. I've always got some pork trim in the freezer. Definitely going to do one soon.




Thank You Bob!!
I couldn't believe how good this one was. For years I've been avoiding Spiral sliced because they have such little Fat, but this one was Awesome!!
I have one in the freezer now that Mrs Bear got for Free, with points at Christmas, along with another cheap pound of Bacon. I'll be smoking that once things slow down around here, from all the parties & Get-togethers.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## mneeley490 (Apr 12, 2020)

Bear just wanted you to know that I used your recipe for the maple glaze this year. It was the best, ever! That's going to be my go-to ham glaze from now on! The spiral-sliced ham was pretty good, too.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 13, 2020)

mneeley490 said:


> Bear just wanted you to know that I used your recipe for the maple glaze this year. It was the best, ever! That's going to be my go-to ham glaze from now on! The spiral-sliced ham was pretty good, too.




Thank You mneeley!!
Glad you like it !!

Bear


----------



## Cisco726 (Apr 21, 2020)

Thank you for this!! I’ve used this method twice now and this second time came out even better and juicier!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 22, 2020)

Looks Great, Cisco!!!
Glad You're enjoying them!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 12, 2020)

OldSmoke
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## jaxgatorz (Nov 16, 2020)

I'm so glad the double smoked ham threads came up recently.. Giving the 

 Bearcarver
 way a try !


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 16, 2020)

jaxgatorz
 I have come to realize that you cant go wrong following 

 Bearcarver
 lead.
Jim


----------



## jaxgatorz (Nov 16, 2020)

Turned out awesome.. And the bacon candy is to die for !!!!!














Thanks again 

 Bearcarver
 .


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 16, 2020)

Looks Perfect, Mike!!
Glad to help!
Like.

Bear


----------

